# 2002 Almera from Turkey



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)

this is the best modified almera in turkey...

wheels'll be 215/40/17
and back bumper'll change i have a new project for it


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what drivetrain does it have?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, that is one hot ride. It's cool enough that it's an Almera (which isn't in the U.S.) but that thing is really nicely customized.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks really clean besides the pedals. Some reason they just jump out and say "I stick out too much" just my opinion


----------



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)

this is my brother's car
we drawed design
also i made most of parts
now some changes will be done
for example pedals will be MOMO
i have a new design for back bumper
for music equipments:
teyp CLARION DVD player
cd changer clarion 6 cd
amplifier DLS A4for subwoofers and A3for components
3 way components
2 subwoofers

engine is standart 1.5 lt 90 hp
5 gear is enough for the roads in turkey
nissan has a very good gear system against ford or peugeot i drove before
there are a few nissans modified in turkey that's why this is the best in turkey 

(sorry for language problems my english is not good at chat...)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you speak better than some americans here :thumbup: 

nice fabrication of parts


----------



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)

thanks radioactiv...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

sweet car you guys got there.


----------



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)

today i changed the wheels to 17" 
205/45/17 AVON ZZ3 tyres

i have new projects for bumbers at the end there will be a different nissan


----------



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)

in these days i'm changing all parts of car...
bumpers
hood
spoiler

now there are 2 modified almera's in turkey
this was the best but will be better then old version
i mean looking at the pictures...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

cool
be sure to post updated pics


----------



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)

if my i see my brother i will take the photos of course
but i can't see him


----------



## Almera_Gti1998 (Feb 22, 2004)

That is one sweet Almera mate!

Don't see too many of the N16 modded, but when we do they are very nice!


----------



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)

..................................


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i like the car........nice job on custom work


----------



## tosun (Jul 20, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=70698

is the photos with new body


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Sweet ride!


----------

